# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Как на Windows 8 запустить программу не оставляя следов.

## Nop

Здравствуйте, хочу в офисе использовать свой portable софт с флешки. Keepas, Скайп и т.д...
Думал про песочницу реестра типо Sandboxie, но прога платная, установить на комп никто не разрешит, а Time freeze c перезагрузкой тож не вариант.
Есть ли ещё способы?

----------


## gobhack

Антивирус стоит? Сейчас песочницы встроены почти во все антивирусы

----------

